# text vertikal/horizontal spiegeln



## fishguts (17. September 2003)

Hi,
Ist es mit HTML/CSS eigentlich möglich, Text horizontal bzw. vertikal zu spiegeln?
Es gibt ja die MS-Filter Hflip() und Vflip(), die funktionieren allerdings nur bei Bildern, oder?
Lässt sich das auch ohne Bilder realisieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

Laut SelfHTML funktioniert das nur mit Grafiken.
Ich hab's auch grad mal mit Text getestet. Hat nicht geklappt.


----------

